# The Bucks in 03-04



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*The team MJ is about to inherit...*

... has got to be about the going-nowhere-fastest team in the entire NBA.

They're old and they are capped out. I honestly found the pick of TJ Ford abhorent. I didn't like him at all and wouldn't have drafted him with the lottery. I just don't think he's gonna be a very good player. And oh yeah, they want to bring back Payton (who they'll have to pay a fortune) and they've still got Sam Cassell.

Why not take Mike Sweetney who could actually have given them help down low? Or Pietrus or Hayes, who could have completed a nice threesome of wing players with Michael Redd and Des Mason?

Heading into next season, I'm going to assume that the resign Payton to like a two year deal for the Max.

That gives them:
PG: Payton, Cassell, Ford
SG: D. Mason, Redd
SF: Thomas, Kukoc
PF: A. Mason, Caffey, Haislip
C: Johnson, Gadzuric, Pryzbilla

All I can say is: Blah.

And George Karl is a boob


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*After the horrendous trade*

PG: Payton (FA), Ford
SG: D. Mason, Redd, Peeler
SF: Thomas, Kukoc
PF: A. Mason, Smith, Haislip, Caffey
C: Gadzuric, Pryzbilla

If Payton leaves, they will certainly be the worst team in the league.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: After the horrendous trade*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> PG: Payton (FA), Ford
> SG: D. Mason, Redd, Peeler
> SF: Thomas, Kukoc
> ...



I like the core of this team.


Ford
Mason
Redd
Haislip
pryzbilla
kukoc
peeler
smith


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: After the horrendous trade*



> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peerler=Released k?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Yup, no Peeler*

PG: Payton (FA), Ford
SG: D. Mason, Redd
SF: Thomas, Kukoc
PF: A. Mason, Smith, Haislip, Caffey
C: Gadzuric, Pryzbilla

3 years ago, this was a promising roster, but now:

* Payton, Kukoc, A. Mason, and Caffey are way over the hill
* 3 years ago, people thought Thomas, Smith and Pryzbilla might be decent... now we know they're nothings.
* Gadzuric and Haislip might be ok, but they look mostly like role players

That leaves Ford (who I wasn't impressed with), Mason, and Redd. I like those guys, but they're young and not THAT good.


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

sorry, but Ford is THAT good. He's the kind of player that will also make some of the other young talent on that team better. Yes, he's short, and yes he's an inconsistent shooter. But, his shooting is better than you'd think by looking at scouting reports. It blew away several teams in workouts. His quickness with the basketball is only comparable to Allen Iverson, and his court vision to Jason Kidd. He's a special, special player with terrific dedication, and he's won at every level he's been on.

A lot of these guys you consider "nothings" will improve as a result of having Ford on that team. Worst in the league without Payton? Not a chance. You severely underestimate Ford's presence and what he will mean for the rest of the team. He's the perfect fit for the role players they have in place.

Also, Smith still is decent, and should start. His production went down this year because Minnesota cut his minutes... when he averaged over 25 minutes, he usually got around 13 points and 7-8 rebounds in the Western Conference. In the East, I wouldn't be a bit surprised if he could come close to 15 ppg, especially with the open looks he'll get from the penetration of Ford and Payton.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I have the opposite feeling. Mason was dominate as a 6th man in SEA and I expect the same. I think we all know about Redd and his shooting. I've never been sold on Thomas and his fat contract, but he'll be OK. Kukoc is underrated. He was the guy who really fueled them last year, as a non-selfish player. Hasilip has some real talent, but I'm not sold on him either. It'll take another year I think. Joe Smith and A-Mason arent good, but they'll do ok. Week point is center, where Gadzuric might do good for awhile, but not for many minutes. Kandi Man needed? All in all, I think that the Bucks have some talent to improve on last year, esp with all the Big 3 gone. Plus, Karl isnt a bad coach.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> I have the opposite feeling. Mason was dominate as a 6th man in SEA and I expect the same. I think we all know about Redd and his shooting. I've never been sold on Thomas and his fat contract, but he'll be OK. Kukoc is underrated. He was the guy who really fueled them last year, as a non-selfish player. Hasilip has some real talent, but I'm not sold on him either. It'll take another year I think. Joe Smith and A-Mason arent good, but they'll do ok. Week point is center, where Gadzuric might do good for awhile, but not for many minutes. Kandi Man needed? All in all, I think that the Bucks have some talent to improve on last year, esp with all the Big 3 gone. Plus, Karl isnt a bad coach.


I agree that Kukoc was a real spark for them, but he's inevitably missed a lot of time for several seasons in a row now. And he's old. If he can keep his body together and Payton re-signs, they'll be respectable. I also agree that Mason and Redd will form a very nice combo, especially when they can put the two out there together., but I don't see the room for growth. Their two best players, by far, will be Toni and GP, and they are both, let's face it, on the decline. They need to do something, I think, to turn one of those guys into another young prospect.

And TJ Ford... I guess we'll just have to see. I'm still not convinced


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*No Payton*

PG: Ford
SG: D. Mason, Redd
SF: Thomas, Kukoc
PF: Smith, A. Mason, Haislip, Caffey
C: Gadzuric, Pryzbilla

This is gonna be a super ugly team to watch next season. Who will have more ping-pong balls than them?


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: No Payton*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> PG: Ford
> SG: D. Mason, Redd
> SF: Thomas, Kukoc
> ...


The good news is they are destined to improve in season 2004/05.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: No Payton*



> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> 
> 
> The good news is they are destined to improve in season 2004/05.


The good news is for fans of the Hawks, Cavs, and Bulls whose victory totals will surely increase next year


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

karl said that he will get Haislip 20-25 mins a game.

Check out this athletic lineup:

PG- Tj Ford
SG- Dez Mason
SF- Tim Thomas
PF- Haislip
C- Gadsuric

Run past every team in the L!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

to tell the truth, i think the bucks released a fine player in peeler. of course, peeler is a SG, so he's not really needed... the bucks have Redd and D.Mase, both are SG's. I say if they kept peeler, than they'd be hella deep at the SG position.. not that it would make them the best team in the east...

I say they should have cut someone else... cuz even if peeler has to play behind Redd and DMase, he'll produce... and DMase can play some SF to open up some minutes for him. the wolves are probably gonna re-sign peeler.


----------



## Pearl (May 23, 2003)

they didn't cut peeler. They had a team option so they were able to waive him without having to pay him. If they'd have cut A Mason for instance they'd still have to pay his ridiculous salary. 

And

The bucks are terrible. To each silly move I scream "what!" at my Television in total frustration. I hate Sam "the alien" Cassell as much as anyone but getting Joe Smith and cap room is horrible. Plus they gave up their best big man in Erv. You know the guy Karl had to have cause he did so well in Seattle. Its too bad they have to wait another year for Karl's contract to end. I would have liked to see Silas, Van Gundy, or even carlisle there. 

Someday George Karl will find a human he can get along with. Until that day, or his termination the Bucks will suffer in misery. The only reason I will drive the mile it takes me to get to the bradley center will be to see the other team. 

I feel bad for Larry Harris. He has no assets. Milwaukee is a small market in a crappy climate with no big men. I think I'll send poor Larry a card that says to pick Emeka.

Hold on thats it, the bucks just want emeka. They've got it just suck and get a prodigy. Here's to Emeka and Rick Carlisle for your 2004 Milwaukee Bucks


----------



## alem_ (Jun 3, 2003)

Hmmm getting an early draft does sound nice, but don't the Buck's owe next years first round pick to the nuggets for that scott williams trade to sign anthony mason?


----------



## Pearl (May 23, 2003)

ick you're right. My bad. Guess that means 2 years of sucking.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jeez... how on earth can they trade all these guys off and knowingly suck and yet not have a draft pick next year?

Good grief. 

Who's behind these moves? Aside from plain old lunacy on the part of Karl or an out and out sabotage attempt on the way out the door by Grunfeld, the obvious motive seems to be cost. But they still made an offer to Payton and the Cassell for Joe Smith (who's under a grossly overpriced contract for the next 4 years... longer than Cassell!) trade is not what I'd call a fiscally responsible move. It might save a million now but it'll cost millions down the road.


----------

